# roussel bacchus et ariane suite no. 2



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just heard the last bit of this on Classical Radio and really enjoyed it. Very dark and aggressive climax.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Just heard the last bit of this on Classical Radio and really enjoyed it. Very dark and aggressive climax.


Good piece...B & A #2.....Martinon/Chicago made a great recording of this back in the 60s...included in complete Martinon/CSO set...which is really outstanding...Munch guest conducted with CSO as well and it is very excellent...live concert recording..


----------

